# The Performers Anonym Gregorian Choir - Available Now for €69



## StrezovSampling (Jun 9, 2019)

*The Performers - Virtuosic performances at your fingertips*

Kicking off Strezov Sampling's new _The Performers _range, focusing on virtuosic musical performances not possible to create with traditional multisampling methods, "Anonym Gregorian Choir" delivers an extensive collection of famous Gregorian Chants recorded with worldclass equipement at Sofia Session Studio and mixed down to three mic positions (Close, Decca and Hall).

All performances are wrapped together in a brand new NI Kontakt based engine allowing the user to freely map all phrases and musical parts of phrases to their liking, thus creating new combinations beyond the well known layouts.

In order to ensure maximum usability and flexibility all performances were *recorded with* *click at various tempi and on wholetone scale within one octave*. You are not limited to certain tempi or keys with this collection. In addition to that the Performers Anonym Gregorian Choir also comes with *open .wav files *to import all performances into the DAW or sampler of your choice.







*NOW AVAILABLE AT INTRO PRICE FOR €69 excl. VA*T* until JULY 25, 2019 (Normal Price €99)*


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 9, 2019)

Sounds very promising as a first impression.

Hopefully its about playable instruments and voices, rather then a “phrase like” library.

Will follow this closely...


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 9, 2019)

Is it one product, Gregorian Choir, or multiple libraries ?

I mean, one instrument per product or multi instruments per product... Thanks.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 22, 2019)

@Strezov how’s the progress going on this?


----------



## Strezov (Jun 23, 2019)

Hopefully it will be out this month or beginning of next. We'll share more information this week!


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 1, 2019)

HY. Any infos ? Sounds very good....


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 1, 2019)

George: this sounds so good that I must INSIST that you give some more info VERY soon!


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 9, 2019)

Sid Francis said:


> George: this sounds so good that I must INSIST that you give some more info VERY soon!


Facebook updated!!! Coming ?????


----------



## Bansi (Jul 9, 2019)

Sid Francis said:


> George: this sounds so good that I must INSIST that you give some more info VERY soon!


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 9, 2019)

Thank you Bansi. I am very very disappointed  . Still I want to make music myself, not let other sing prerecorded phrases :-( Though the sound is gorgeous I have to admit. But the concept is just too limiting and not my cup of tea.


----------



## Leo (Jul 9, 2019)

I like it! I am curious about the price, when the price will be acceptable I picket Performance for sure.


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 9, 2019)

Sid Francis said:


> Thank you Bansi. I am very very disappointed  . Still I want to make music myself, not let other sing prerecorded phrases :-( Though the sound is gorgeous I have to admit. But the concept is just too limiting and not my cup of tea.


+1


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 9, 2019)

As with all products this may be useful for some and not for others. 

I do hope that strezov is actually working in secret on afflatus woodwinds version.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 9, 2019)

+1


----------



## Strezov (Jul 10, 2019)

Well, as I said in the video - this is a completely new line of products for us which will be (in my opinion) very affordable and useful when writing library music, music for TV or video games... for that one we were inspired by Assasin's Creed (who wouldn't be?) and Enigma! We plan on continue recording different instrumentalists that have a unique and interesting musical voice that can add colour to your projects. We're preparing for a release this week so fingers crossed you'll be able to hear it in musical context soon, as well as read through the manual. 

As far as Afflatus woods - I can say that we have started early concepts for the library - for Afflatus strings I had to actually write about 4 hours of music material - or even more, I stopped counting after a while!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 10, 2019)

Strezov said:


> As far as Afflatus woods - I can say that we have started early concepts for the library - for Afflatus strings I had to actually write about 4 hours of music material - or even more, I stopped counting after a while!


That’s good news for us and work for you 
You guys keep rolling on with this...

realy good news, Afflatus strings is the prime strings for me now


----------



## axb312 (Jul 11, 2019)

Affordable and Strezov! Lol! Let's see....


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 11, 2019)

Available now for €69,- https://bit.ly/2xL1c1q?fbclid=IwAR2HPfhLsqiJmL-op_OwYYlneQFF_weuxPB64JfAGxSHEIjbRJkK2nnKteQ (https://bit.ly/2xL1c1q)


----------



## ManicMiner (Jul 11, 2019)

The promo video didn't include many details about the drones - the "Ah's and Oh's" just focused on the phrases. I am more interested in the former rather than the latter.
Perhaps a more comprehensive walkthrough might persuade me.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 11, 2019)

If the ahs and ohs have a sufficient range I am in. Because the sound is great and I would use them just for chords or gregorian lines.


----------



## Carl W (Jul 12, 2019)

what's the best choice if you want gregorian/monastery sounds? The library above or these: https://vi-control.net/community/th...ystica-cantus-choir-libraries-opinions.73290/


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jul 12, 2019)

Sounds similar the the Tropar choir library they offer. Is there a chance of crossgrade pricing for Tropar owners?


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 12, 2019)

Sounds similar to Tropar? Yes..both are voices. Similarity ends.


----------



## Strezov (Jul 12, 2019)

Sid Francis said:


> If the ahs and ohs have a sufficient range I am in. Because the sound is great and I would use them just for chords or gregorian lines.


Hi Sid --- I personally wouldn't recommend that, the sustains (ooh) are just one octave long and are supplementary to the library's main content - phrases.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 12, 2019)

Ah okay, thanks for the info. A pity. There are other gregorian choir libraries on the market but yours has definitly a noble and majestic sound.


----------



## HardyP (Jul 17, 2019)

Strezov said:


> I personally wouldn't recommend that, the sustains (ooh) are just one octave long and are supplementary to the library's main content - phrases.


Thanks for pointing that out - I was sitting on the same fence as Sid, loving the tone so much... 
Good luck with the release, anyhow!


----------

